# Sex & blowjob day



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

How is it possible that I'm just finding out about this? I guess I better start shopping for something cute to make a steak in...I'd never pass up a chance to celebrate bj day!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Imagirl said:


> How is it possible that I'm just finding out about this? I guess I better start shopping for something cute to make a steak in...I'd never pass up a chance to celebrate bj day!


There use to be a poster that was always going on about steak and BJ day.

I can't remember who it was.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Imagirl said:


> How is it possible that I'm just finding out about this? I guess I better start shopping for something cute to make a steak in...I'd never pass up a chance to celebrate bj day!


You are one of the rare ones. Now it seems most women are vegetarians and hate blowjobs.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You are one of the rare ones. Now it seems most women are vegetarians and hate blowjobs.


Just because one is a vegetarian doesn't mean her partner has to be.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

hey, I eat fish every friday


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Sucks for the guy whose birthday happens to fall on the same day...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I have never heard of this and immediately I felt I missed out because I only had the BJ yesterday but no steak. Apparently it is March 14.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

bobert said:


> Sucks for the guy whose birthday happens to fall on the same day...


Or it doesn't suck?


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

ccpowerslave said:


> I have never heard of this and immediately I felt I missed out because I only had the BJ yesterday but no steak. Apparently it is March 14.


No harm in some extra practice.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You are one of the rare ones. Now it seems most women are vegetarians and hate blowjobs.


Dont know a single women who is a vegetarian. Having said that I admire their convictions.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I often wonder who decides on these days for different things.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Dont know a single women who is a vegetarian. Having said that I admire their convictions.


It's good to read that you don't know any women who don't enjoy getting a good serving of meat (penis) in their mouth.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Steak and blowjob day is one of the few holidays we do celebrate. Steak optional.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

It was only a matter of time before a poster would come on this thread and kill the vibe.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Livvie said:


> Just because one is a vegetarian doesn't mean her partner has to be.


Unfortunately, when a wife goes vegan, it’s more like “let’s go vegan together”. When they end the sex in the marriage, now that’s usually a unilateral decision with no announcement made.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> It's good to read that you don't know any women who don't enjoy getting a good serving of meat (penis) in their mouth.


Hmmm bit immature?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I like steak and BJ day, but I don't eat meat. There's also Portobello steak and BJ day, Tofu and BJ day, Quinoa stir fry and BJ day, Avacado Sweet Potato toast and BJ day. 

Here's a problem for a fully vegan wife on any of the BJ days, semen doesn't really qualify as Vegan. Ponder that.


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I like steak and BJ day, but I don't eat meat. There's also Portobello steak and BJ day, Tofu and BJ day, Quinoa stir fry and BJ day, Avacado Sweet Potato toast and BJ day.
> 
> Here's a problem for a fully vegan wife on any of the BJ days, semen doesn't really qualify as Vegan. Ponder that.


Do all those days fall on separate dates? 

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

SGr said:


> Do all those days fall on separate dates?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


Yes Monday Tuesday Wednesday etc. etc.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

There is a “chicken and licking day” which is the day after in March 15th.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> There is a “chicken and licking day” which is the day after in March 15th.


Is that finger licking chicken?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Nailhead said:


> Is that finger licking chicken?


I think your wife will be disappointed if you just lick your fingers...


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> There use to be a poster that was always going on about steak and BJ day.
> 
> I can't remember who it was.


I am aware of it,not going to happen here,OS does NOT happen here,long sad story


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Imagirl said:


> How is it possible that I'm just finding out about this? I guess I better start shopping for something cute to make a steak in...I'd never pass up a chance to celebrate bj day!


I can't even get laid on my birthday anymore,she sees sex as an "obligation" and I refuse to beg that is worse than "pity sex"


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Hmmm bit immature?


Others got it, yet It was so obvious that it flew right over your head and you missed the joke.

I was just doing you a favour and letting you know what you missed.



Livvie said:


> Just because one is a vegetarian doesn't mean her partner has to be.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Deguello said:


> I can't even get laid on my birthday anymore,she sees sex as an "obligation" and I refuse to beg that is worse than "pity sex"


Egad!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh my, never heard of this (sometimes I wonder where I have been). I’d be totally game! This should be a weekly thing! You guys all crack me up.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife and I don't do the steak thing a lot of the time, yet blowjob day has always been an almost every day and often more thing.


----------

